# Palatoplasty



## terry4162 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good Morning - I was wondering if anyone has any idea what is the correct code for Palatoplasty - Woodson-Tucker procedure. Should it still be coded as UPPP 42145 ??? I appreciate any assistance available.

Thank You


----------



## preserene (Oct 21, 2010)

Please check withGenioplasty 21120 series


----------



## jackjones62 (Oct 22, 2010)

I would advise you to use 42145 with a 52 modifier; I read a little about the palatoplasty - Woodson/Tucker, the surgeon is cauterizing the palatal tissue so that it stiffens and shrinks up the tissue and opening up the airway, it is a modified way of performing a palatopharyngoplasty and not as extensive; because these types of sleep apnea procedures are all new, CPT is limited and we are stuck.  

CPT 21120 series is not correct.

Hope this helps.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------

